# Attached pets.



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

don't get me wrong.. I love Rocko with all my heart and he's my boy, he's a 130 pound Doberman that moves as I move.lol. That's my point, do you have a pet that just has to be by you all the time, I'm not bitching by no means, in fact Rocko wakes me up for work sometimes when he hears my phone alarm going off.. I won't kid you, when he pushes that cold nose in my face, I wake up


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If I stop to fast her little hind legs hang out my backside


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yes.... i have 75lbs worth of dog squeezed into a short little frame. If you try to tell her she is not a lap dog, she will prove you wrong. Also likes to get right on top your chest in bed. Alarm clock indeed. She follows me around everywhere and knows when i get my gear around to go fishing. She will wait by the window looking out at the driveway until i come home.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Oh yes.... i have 75lbs worth of dog squeezed into a short little frame. If you try to tell her she is not a lap dog, she will prove you wrong. Also likes to get right on top your chest in bed. Alarm clock indeed. She follows me around everywhere and knows when i get my gear around to go fishing. She will wait by the window looking out at the driveway until i come home.
> 
> View attachment 253018
> 
> ...


 Very nice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

X


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You don't have too, but I'd like to also know the pets name.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

ezbite said:


> What's her name?


Candy. This is our 2nd Basset..... can't even imagine having a different breed.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Cant load the piks but I been watching two Rots for my brother Adolf male (studmufin )130lb in my lap if allowed his sis abt 90lb in bed no room for me or my lab lol and I move she MOVES n DONT say OUT or WALK or grab leash  put on hat jacket n I have to sneak out Got to luvm Oh Adolf afraid of the flyswatter, 2 yrs old


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

My last Labrador was that way. Big, black, shadow. Miss him dearly.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

We have 3 Aussies but Coney owns me. Crowd me or speak too loudly & he may take issue....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my shadow Zeus. He never leaves my side while around the house.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

pillow, fan no she's not spoiled


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I can relate. Over the last years I've had several breeds of dogs. The last three being Labrador's.
Let me say I have two Son's and no grandchildren (that I know of) LOL. I give both of them crap as a result, so they decided to give me a choco Lab puppy a couple of years ago for my birthday.
At 145 lbs. he moves when the wife moves (her shadow) and thinks he owns the neighborhood. His only defenses are his bark and size. He'll urinate on guest if he doesn't know them...big bad boy. )
And yes, he's very timely when it comes to waking, eating and taking a ride. He'll get his leash when he wants to go out or ring a bell. Get in your face for feeding time. Creature of habit and uncanny for sure.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm not coming over hook. No dog pee on mee


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cincinnati, I have 3 aussies as well, they are my buddies, when its bedtime my wife and myself try to sneak to bed.... don't work they are in the bed already. love and trust them they are just like my kids. will post pics when wife gets home, not too sure how to do it


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I'm not coming over hook. No dog pee on mee


Haha...it's really weird, the vet and trainer both said he'd grow out of it. He's almost 3 years old and was castrated at 6 months and he doesn't lift his leg as a result.
I hate to laugh about it, but I always tell folks to ignore him until he settles down from his excitement...too late their shoe is already filled.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Maggie is my big baby (well the wife’s). We have NEVER allowed her on the furniture, but for some reason she thought her nimble 150lb frame should lay on me on the couch Saturday while I was catching up on the 2017 NWT I had recorded. She was too cute, so I let her. She’s about 7 1/2 now and her breed (English Mastiff) doesn’t live long. She is an Apricot that is so incrediblely smart. Been a GREAT family dog for sure. She LOVES to swim in our in ground pool as much as any lab! Gently walks down the stairs, takes a lap and gets out.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Someone is eyeballing me on the couch...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Maggie is my big baby (well the wife’s). We have NEVER allowed her on the furniture, but for some reason she thought her nimble 150lb frame should lay on me on the couch Saturday while I was catching up on the 2017 NWT I had recorded. She was too cute, so I let her. She’s about 7 1/2 now and her bread (English Mastiff) doesn’t live long. She is an Apricot that is so incrediblely smart. Been a GREAT family dog for sure. She LOVES to swim in our in ground pool as much as any lab! Gently walks down the stairs, takes a lap and gets out.
> View attachment 253043
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and remember.. none of us live long..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

110 lb Lab at my feet..{Sam)









125 lb Labadoodle at my side.. (Ollie)








Only a step away all day.. my buddies.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

This is Eloise... She barks like a dog.. So I hope that makes it acceptable to post here. She is about 3. Is very responsible when it comes to going outside. Had more accidents when we had dogs. In fact its been about year since she has had one. It was our fault as well. (let me tell you it was a flood) She is very lovable. So GD smart it makes you wonder. Memory is unbelievable. she weighs good 150 right now. hopefully she's bout done growing. There are still times I have to pick her up and put on my lap to shut her up. Problem with her is when Farmer John harvests his corn. She's in heaven. pigs wander in search of food. Have to keep a decent eye on her when its spring and fall and summer. She will wander off with no regard to her home.
She has taken on dogs and has come out the victor. Though I dont encourage such antics.

Checking out the new chair. Told her it was made out of pig hide. She does not have a sense of humor.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> Oh yes.... i have 75lbs worth of dog squeezed into a short little frame. If you try to tell her she is not a lap dog, she will prove you wrong. Also likes to get right on top your chest in bed. Alarm clock indeed. She follows me around everywhere and knows when i get my gear around to go fishing. She will wait by the window looking out at the driveway until i come home.
> 
> View attachment 253018
> 
> ...


He is AWESOME!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> You don't have too, but I'd like to also know the pets name.


Mine is shoestring ..... aka killer of baby rabbits....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Thaanks..





Dovans said:


> This is Eloise... She barks like a dog.. So I hope that makes it acceptable to post here.


Absolutely.. this isn't a thread about just dogs.. whatever pet you have that is so attached to you, loves you unconditionally and you love back.. I know I love Rocko and that'll never change..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dovans said:


> This is Eloise... She barks like a dog.. So I hope that makes it acceptable to post here. She is about 3. Is very responsible when it comes to going outside. Had more accidents when we had dogs. In fact its been about year since she has had one. It was our fault as well. (let me tell you it was a flood) She is very lovable. So GD smart it makes you wonder. Memory is unbelievable. she weighs good 150 right now. hopefully she's bout done growing. There are still times I have to pick her up and put on my lap to shut her up. Problem with her is when Farmer John harvests his corn. She's in heaven. pigs wander in search of food. Have to keep a decent eye on her when its spring and fall and summer. She will wander off with no regard to her home.
> She has taken on dogs and has come out the victor. Though I dont encourage such antics.
> 
> Checking out the new chair. Told her it was made out of pig hide. She does not have a sense of humor.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is my 'Bo. Full name is Rainbow, also goes by Baby Boo. Yea, she is sweet and I'm a sucker for a dog's love!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Lilly the chow mix and Cyrus the pit bull. Two rescues.
They always know where I am!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish, love those dogs, rescues can be some of the best! Also love the arrowhead collection! 

My last dog, a Springer Spaniel named Bogey had some issues with separation anxiety, which slowly improved over time though he never got completely over it. I never allowed him on the furniture so he'd curl up by my feet when I was on the couch, and right beside the bed when I was sleeping. He would also wake me with a good morning "kiss" when it was time to get up! 

What was amazing was that the dog seemed to be able to read my mind. If I'd get up from the couch to go take a pee the dog wouldn't stir. If I got up with the intention of going outside, Bogey would rocket to the back door with his little stub of a tail wagging like crazy! He LOVED to go for rides and to go hunting. Probably some subtle physical cue that I couldn't determine, but he was never wrong!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

This is my Bassett, Fred, he goes where I go.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Penny (my avatar) has be a constant companion to me the last 5 years, she's a recovery dog also. The first 1-3yrs. she
was in 2 dog facilities and 3 home until I got her and being a beagle she needed walks and like most dogs car rides and some places to run and she does get them. She is non-typical as far as beagles go. She does not bark, only exception would be a stray in the yard or a fresh rabbit scent that went thru the yard. She ask for nothing and yet in her own way keeps me busy.

Gene


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Fish, love those dogs, rescues can be some of the best! Also love the arrowhead collection!


Thanks Buckeye! Now if I could only train them to find arrowheads...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

cement569 said:


> Cincinnati, I have 3 aussies as well, they are my buddies, when its bedtime my wife and myself try to sneak to bed.... don't work they are in the bed already. love and trust them they are just like my kids. will post pics when wife gets home, not too sure how to do it


Ours all sleep on the bed, too, but Coney is plastered against me, often w/his head on the pillow. His littermates all became serious, working stock dogs, so I think he's just grateful to me for saving him from a hard life of chasing cows in the heat.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Abbie the wonder dog. She's the best.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I love Abbie. Good girl.. what about that attached cat Mia?.lol. Meow lol good stuff brother.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Benny, He's a dirp and a half. Underfoot 24/7. I can't believe I haven't stepped on him yet.--Tim


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

This is my dog Bumpus, 100 pound bloodhound lap dog when you touch the couch he will run up stand next to you on the couch then flop on your lap like he's a falling tree that's about to cover you in slobber and dog food that's been stuck in those saggy lips for 20 minutes he will be 6 this week I can't believe how the time flew by


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bumpus is the man!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We have 2 Irish Setters. Tall leggy dogs, but only 50-60lbs. They are lap dogs with bony elbows! They have to be in any room you are in. Trip over them all the time when cooking dinner! Murphy, the oldest (5yrs), has always stayed close, even in the backyard unless you ignore him, then he wanders. Cassie (2yrs) has always been needy even when she has Murphy in the cage next to her! Took her 6 months to get used to being caged at night! She would wake up in the middle of the night barking and whining like she was dying! She wanted to be with us upstairs, but I don't want any dogs in my bed at night messing up my sleep. Even in the day time, if you went upstairs, she would bark and whine cause she couldn't get past the baby gate at the bottom of the stairs! She's a good dog for the most part, but if she can't be where she can touch you, she has issues!!!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

ezbite said:


> Bumpus is the man!


Thanks he's a fun dog to be around I've never seen a dog his size be so affectionate


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

this is Bella and Brandi.
and yes Brandi and sitting on Bella...lol
Brandi is almost a year old Bella is almost 4.
I LOVE beagles!!! Brandi will be the 4th beagle I've owned. my first one Duke lived to be 17!
my 2nd Brutus was 13 and we lost him last winter. and no they don't hunt..but man i bet they could!!! lol
\


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

This is Rambo. He lives on sofas and women's laps, but he's really a man eater.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I love Abbie. Good girl.. what about that attached cat Mia?.lol. Meow lol good stuff brother.


Meow


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow said:


> Benny, He's a dirp and a half. Underfoot 24/7. I can't believe I haven't stepped on him yet.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 253087
> 
> ...


Who is the other dog with a monkey on its back?..always wanted a pet monkey.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> View attachment 253084
> 
> Abbie the wonder dog. She's the best.
> View attachment 253085


Wow. My buddy also has a GSP named Abbie! She's a great hunter. She sleeps on the bed and must be under the covers! My buddy has woke up to find her head on the pillow beside his!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is Tobie. He's a mix of who knows what. If ever a dog was a shadow, it's him. I swear he'd follow me into a wall of fire. Little guy is also a bit too smart and spoiled for his own good.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Man's and Woman's Best Friends, no matter what. Boom.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Lookie Sherm, Fastwawa has a real nice boat! I'm going to petition the court to drop his sham of a case! Case closed!





Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU MUST BE OVER 59.....COURT IS NOW IN SESSION


I can surely explain the boat in the pics.
But since we are the gentlemen on OGF that do not like to derail threads and have a reputation to uphold, and the fact that we have the utmost respect for bro ezbite, I would like to petition the court for a change of venue in proceedings over to the derailer thread.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow. My buddy also has a GSP named Abbie! She's a great hunter. She sleeps on the bed and must be under the covers! My buddy has woke up to find her head on the pillow beside his!


Sadly our Abbie can't jump up on the bed anymore. She's 13. She used to jump up all the time. The only time she gets to sleep on our bed now is if it storms out. She paces from being nervous and I always lift her up and put her on the bed with us. It's the least I can do for all joy she has given us.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

ezbite said:


> You don't have too, but I'd like to also know the pets name.


You need to get out more


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

This is HOSS


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cabela but she goes by Bella.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

My Sadie. She’s a Pit lab mix and she’ll be 2 in April. She thinks she’s a lap dog and always has to be touching somebody. Follows me around everywhere i go.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is picture of my idiot. He is our boy, the friendliest dog we have ever had. Never sees a stranger, but incredibly attuned to my wife and my attitude/disposition. It is their world, we just live in it!


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

Our rottie and mastiff, shadows for sure! Our rottie we lost year and half ago was a big lapdog , I have a feeling our Mastiff will be the same!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Here's Rambo again, this time not listening to me. I told him to let the iPilot do the steering and to start watching the flag on the planer board, but no. However, Rambo readily replaced my regular fishing partner (BCNULATOR) and caught more fish in 2017 on his side of the boat.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

My nomination for the biggest baby in this thread. She’s underfoot as I’m posting this now. My mutt, Sheba (Sheba Lou, Mumu, or Shooby for short).


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Brutus watching rabbits


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> Sadly our Abbie can't jump up on the bed anymore. She's 13. She used to jump up all the time. The only time she gets to sleep on our bed now is if it storms out. She paces from being nervous and I always lift her up and put her on the bed with us. It's the least I can do for all joy she has given us.


My buddy's Abbie is 8, I believe, and she can normally make the bed. But, after a hard day hunting, she will stiffen up, much like us! He will pick her up and put her in bed. He will also give her an aspirin rolled up in a piece of cheese. Usually the next day she's as right as rain, but sometimes it takes her 2 days to recover.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

My doberman is the same way, he is so thoughtful as well. Last night I got up to use the toilet, he decided to take my spot in the bed and keep it warm for me.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Our 45 yr old turtle just won't leave me alone ...I had to "tie her up" just to get on this site.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> Our 45 yr old turtle just won't leave me alone ...I had to "tie her up" just to get on this site.


WELL .... whats his name silly....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> WELL .... whats his name silly....


...and is he any relation to the famous, illusive albino snapper?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

We recently had to put down a 18+yr old cat that was attached to the wife's hip lol. As soon as the wife would get home she would greet my wife at door every day, sit on her lap all the time and sit in the kitchen and watched the wife cook. That cat would even follow her into the bathroom if she didn't shut the door quick enough lmao. It was a rough few weeks after we put her down in November  .


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Couple pictures of my 12 year old basset Butters doing what she does best.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

I guess ill throw a picture of this little sissy up lol.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Saugeye Tom and Fastwater
Her name is Zyrtle. It wasn't me, named before I got in the picture.
Maybe we can use her to decoy the illusive albino white snapping turtle.....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Rylee before we had to put him down. Loved that dog. So loyal.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey dad, can we go down and cut up some more deer?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I was reminded of a dog from my youth. My Mom got a poodle that was a "mistake". The product of an accidental mating between a toy and miniature poodle. It didn't fit any "official" size category, so she got it for cheap. 

We kids didn't care what breed it was, we treated it like any other dog we'd ever had. What a ton of fun we had with her! And so smart! That dog could tell time. It knew when we'd be home from school! It would watch out the window and look for us.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We have several cats,they all crave attention. Especially our newest addition, Sigmund. My son found him in the gutter,in an industrial park. It was about 28° and dropping, he had a couple of claws missing, and was like a limp wet rag. Took him to the vet. He had a severe concussion,fleas, and a bad case of Guardia,and dehydrated. He wouldn't have made it through the night. According to his injuries, the Vet suspected he was tossed out of a moving car. He follows me every where. He's about 9 months old, and black as coal.we just had him fixed, he was starting to feel his Wheaties! If he can't see me he cries like he's lost. The other cat's are older and aren't too keen on this guy before he was fixed, he was just full of piss and vinegar. He has settled down. Exept he now sleeps on top of me. This, I thought was going to be an issue, as I don't do well sleeping when I feel constricted by PJ's and blankets. However,this little guy just doesn't care how much I move around,he makes himself comfy and purrs,that some how makes me feel good. BTW, Duluth bare naked,make good PJ's when the grandkids spend the night.I think Sigmund,is just greatful to be with us, he's so trusting, of Us. Not so much with the other cats. Reminds me of Pinky and the Brain. I'm going to take over the world some day.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

2 male rescue cats who became best buddies:

















This is our 2nd set of cats and my wife had one when I married her (the cat retrieved items). 

She volunteered at the Cleveland APL after she retired years ago and kept wanting to bring more cats home. 2 was and is my limit.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Looks like they get along,cozy a comfy. Beautiful looking cats.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)




----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Not a good shot,but he's always close by.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Back to dogs. Our Dixie in my picture to the left and below. She got old and sick this past November. Wife and I miss her.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Not my dogs, belonged to a couple of the guides at Bry’s Lodge. Maddie just wanted to play fetch all day and Britt was always looking for a treat! They were a lot of fun to have around!! Made me really miss mine!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Oh Rat's


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

We have 7 dogs but moxie is the one that cares about me, haha. She's always concerned about where I am and yes, shares the pillow at night


----------

